# Routing speaker wires



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, so far, I have 3 RCA cables traveling from the HU to the amp on the passenger side mf my car, under the door sill. On the driver's side, I have a 4AWG Positive power cable. I know not to put the RCAs by the power wire, so they are on opposite sides. As for the speaker wire, what is the best route to go. Can I run the speaker wire along by the power cable on the drivers side, and along the RCA cable on the passenger side w/o interference. Where do I route them?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, and for 75 watts going to each infinity, what size cable? I'm thinking 14AWG, but is that too big?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

well i dont know alot about car audio, but i had my rca's, power, and whatever all on one side w/o interference.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I ran my speakers wires with the rca's


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

speakers with rca and the size of the wire depends on the quality of the wire i think i use 14 or 16 on all my installs and i have some guys with 1000 watts on their highs with no problems


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

what are u guys talkin about speaker wire comin from the front to the back? what is coming from what and going where? like replacing stock speaker wire?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *what are u guys talkin about speaker wire comin from the front to the back? what is coming from what and going where? like replacing stock speaker wire? *


speaker wires and RCA's coming from the amp


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

can I also run the speaker wire near the power cable. I was just wondering really if I should run the wires along the door sills or if there is any better way to run them.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I ran my power on the passenger side, 3 rcas on the driver side, and the speaker wire on both sides (driver speaker wire on driver side, etc) with no problems

and I used 16ga I believe for 85rms


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Speaker wire down the middle!

You could run it with your RCA's but why bother. Under the carpet down the middle is the way to go. 

Avoid mixing RCA's and power wire because of signal interference. Power causes signal interference.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, they are going from the amp, up to the doors. The RCAs are already laid on one side, and the power cable is on the other side. I am not mixing RCAs with power, but is it a good idea to mix speaker wire with RCAs or Speaker wire with power?


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

try to keep your power wire on its own side. speaker wire with rca. instead of trying to run the speaker wire to the front doors and having to get them through that rubber boot inbetween the door and body. run your front speaker wires from the amp to the wire harness that you have your radio hooked up to from there on you will be using your factory wire to the speakers. i have been doing installs wor about 4 years and am mecp certified. your factory wire will handle the amount of power you are sending to them(your speaker wires do not actually carry voltage)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

droppinbottom said:


> *run your front speaker wires from the amp to the wire harness that you have your radio hooked up to from there on you will be using your factory wire to the speakers. i have been doing installs wor about 4 years and am mecp certified. your factory wire will handle the amount of power you are sending to them(your speaker wires do not actually carry voltage) *


uh, not true

the reason you go to a larger diameter speaker wire is because the resistance of a wire is proportional to the radius squared. The size of a wire has a huge effect on the total resistance of it. Power is delivered to your speakers through the speaker wire, power is the product of the voltage and the current. Speaker wires DO carry voltage and they DO carry current. If you use too small of wire you can even have around an ohm of resistance from the wire alone, that will drop the power going to your speakers considerably, and will also dirty up the sound. Stock wiring should definately not be used if you are sending more than 40rms to each speaker.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

why would I want to use my stock wires anyway, the amp is in the trunk and the wire starts in the front by the radio. To run it through the stock wire, I would still have to run a wire to the front and that would double the wire length and increase resistance.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

As long as your head unit has a decent pre amp voltage and your not using shitty ass RCA's you dont have to worry about wich wires are next to what. I've allways run the RCA's with the power. In fact I seperated them once to see if there was any diffrence. Nodda nothing


----------

